# EMT and Conservation Police/NPS...



## Yep1987 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey how does it go? Name is Doug live up in the New England Area and was looking into EMT training. Will look around the board to find more information and has already provided some good answers already. Some quick questions if anyone can give me some feedback; I am nearing the end of school majoring in law enforcement. Looking to work in conservation policing or hope full thinking the Department of Interior. Looking to possibly take an EMT-B class this fall seeing how I can work it with the classes. Anyone a police officer or involved in law enforcement on this board, and have EMT Certification? Do you think it is a use full skill to have with law enforcement, or working out in the back country?


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 9, 2009)

To get in the type of law enforcement you're talking about.  You would probably have to get an environmental sciences degree.  Since most natural resources enforcement personnel also do resource management ie restocking lakes, giving presentations to schools, dealing with wildlife that enter communities.  I come from a family hat have plenty of members who are police or resource enforcement.  Natural resources enforcement is a good career.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12115


----------



## spudman (Apr 13, 2009)

In order to become a National Park Ranger you have to attend one of their seasonal academies.  If you are from New England take the program at the University of Massachusetts offered through the continuing education department.  It is a 6 month program and most students leave the course with a seasonal position as a LE Ranger.

As far as EMT certificates go, the NPS LOVES applicants with an EMT-B.  If you are not enrolled yet, think about taking the EMT-B course offered by the UMass EMS club.  The instructor Kevin has one of the highest pass rates in the state and runs a tight ship.

Good luck, the seasonal academy is totally worth the time and effort and can lead to jobs with many different state and federal LE departments.


----------



## Canadian_EMT (Apr 13, 2009)

*Officer/EMT*

Hey what's going on? I am a certified EMT as well as a full time city police officer. I worked EMS for three years before making the switch. The experiance I gained as an EMT was excellent and helped me tons in policing. First you get street smart and realize what really happens out there. Also you learn how to deal with all sorts of people from the real calm to the frantic, and this helps when you first start police because there are slot of different things you are thinking about, so if you are comfortable dealing with people, you can concentrate on other things. I would recommend doing the emt thing. If you have anymore questions let me know


----------

